# ANTEC H2O 620 oder



## Bernardo_1989 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

bin gerade am entscheiden welche Wasserkühlung ich mir besorgen werde, zur Auswahl stehen

ANTEC_H2O_620
CORSAIR_Cooling_Hydro_Series_H60

Was mich hierbei u.a. verunsichert sind die unterschiedlichen Aussagen zwecks Qualität, manche behaupten CORSAIR sei qualitativ wesentlich besser, andere wieder behaupten ANTEC wäre auf gleichem Niveau.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem der zwei Komplettsets gesammelt?

Danke
Mfg


----------



## Blutengel (7. Oktober 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/170222-review-antec-kuehler-h2o-620-a.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


Hier mal n bisserl wat zu lesen  Ich plane auch mir sowas zuzulegen,....... und weiß auch nicht welche ich nehmen soll 
Ich weiß bis jetzt aber schon das ich den originalen Lüffi gegen was besseres austausche,.. egal welche ich mir zulegen werde.


----------

